# Favourite type of kiss?



## Angelfire (Oct 14, 2013)

Between you (of course) and someone else (duh!). Preferrably a love interest... aspired or realized.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I like to kiss a dog's juicy nostrils.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Why didn't you make this a multiple choice poll? I had to pick 'other' when really I meant 'all of the above'. Anyway, forehead and face kisses have a special place in my heart.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

French kiss or neck.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Lips, no tongue and neck kisses.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Hershey.


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

i'm gonna be lame and say i think forehead kisses are the cutest things everrrrr bye


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Forehead absolutely, nothing compares. Especially right after a tight hug.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I like internet keesus from Nitro.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Note to future self: DO NOT underestimate the forehead kiss.

Note to future self when this date happens: wear pants.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Never been kissed before, but I find French kisses to be pretty hot, I imagine I'll enjoy them the most.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

All of them!

You left out butterfly kiss and spiderman kiss and helicopter kisses. And there's also an angel kiss, but, meh, won't get into that, you may have left that one out intentionally lol.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Lorn (Apr 7, 2014)

Australian kiss!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Idk no-one ever kissed me cause I suck..powerful suck........


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

neck. because usually that is accompanied with some sort of other action. 

you should add biting to the poll...


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I love getting kissed on the neck. That's the most sensitive area for me and I like it. I hate french kissing. *****ing gross. The last time I did that, not enjoyable at all.


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

Never kissed before but I find kissing the cheek to be sweet and then kissing the mouth and neck most attractive. Honestly I'm not particularly picky though. :boogie


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Kissing the eye. When eyes are closed. I find it pleasureble.

Lol. I'm weird.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Neck, ear, cheek, hands, body, mouth, wherever.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Big SLOPPY one causing lots of stubble rash and minor whiplash with some awkward nose/ head butting and teeth banging . 
Oooh yeah , wanna make out baby .


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

I love the idea of normal kisses. The standard mundane one. The little peck before work or bed time. The peck that we are finally in a routine. That we have been together for so long now. The peck that we are in love. 

French kissing is cool and all. But I want to get past that stage. I want the boring kisses.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I picked kiss on the lips but I'm not much into kissing. I get grossed out if I feel any moisture. So as you'd expect I don't like french kissing. I'm trying to overcome my germaphobia on these. I usually pick hugging over these unless I'm feeling braver. Hugging and cuddling feels like it is being closer to me anyway


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't like kissing. :no


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

No option for the upside down kiss?


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

forehead and shoulder kisses are very sweet. :>


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Forehead kisses, mouth kisses (tongue or no tongue), neck kisses, ear kisses, cheek kisses, kisses on top of my head, when he takes my hand and kisses it, kisses all over, and I also really love the Eskimo kisses (rubbing our noses together).


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I would like deep french kisses lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I see neither the kiss of death nor kiss my butt as options, so I'll go with the embracive, slightly hard kiss that becomes more delicate as you part. It is affectionate but doesn't sap someone of precious bodily fluids.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I guess it depends on the context, is it a sexual thing or an affectionate type thing, also I mostly think in terms of giving, so as far as giving kisses in a more affectionate way I think there's nothing better than a single little peck on the lips, forehead is a close second. If it's more romantic then I LOVE kissing a girl's neck, so smooth and warm.

As far as receiving, in a more sexual context getting kisses on the ear almost gives me an instant reaction. Otherwise getting kissed on the face, forehead, neck, wrist, etc does absolutely nothing for me probably because I'm a guy, so a kiss on the lips will do.

I just realized that as far as non sexual kissing I have no desire to receive kisses, I just prefer to give them, but getting a big hug is great though.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Just a usual kiss - lips no tongue


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Probably the French kiss. It's been so long that I'm not totally sure, though.



crimeclub said:


> I just realized that as far as non sexual kissing I have no desire to receive kisses, I just prefer to give them, but getting a big hug is great though.


An interesting insight - I can relate to this too.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

All! Except ear kissing...that seems a little weird to me...


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Angelfire said:


> Between you (of course) and someone else (duh!). Preferrably a love interest... aspired or realized.


Maybe i'm weird since i've never kissed passionately before but my personal opinion..uh..no tongueuke..unless i'm ignoring the fact that you didn't brush your teeth, have bad breath, mono, chew tobacco etc..but likely those things will come into my head..so..no:no..& even at that i'm not into kissing much anyways..but i have no problem with not using tongue though, plus there are others ways to show affection..if you know what i mean:twisted..plus i never did understand how it never ran through someones mind that they are sharing "saliva"..this may be rash..but i trust a dogs mouth is much cleaner & dogs eat #%*


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

on the dick


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

monotonous said:


> on the dick


I am sure he loves when you do that.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

lips, a little tongue, but not too much. forehead or cheek to say hi or bye is nice too. just waiting to have the opportunity for first kiss with someone i really like if that ever happens again.


----------



## Lorn (Apr 7, 2014)

Dane said:


> All! Except ear kissing...that seems a little weird to me...


Sometimes people put their tongues in there.

Considering that they're also known to roam the anus now and then, there really is no part of other people's bodies people won't probe with their own bodies.


----------



## Sai Kyae (May 7, 2014)

I like kissing. Unfortunately, I have never tried.


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

This thread is really cute. Makes me happy.

I chose cheek because I think it's romantic. And seconds would be ear lobes and french kissing


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

Hershey's


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

None of the above


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm a male with social anxiety I don't get kissed.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

I don't like kissing. I prefer hugs and caressing.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Ear kissing is a thing?


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

Kissing? What's that, never experienced it.


----------



## TheThinker1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Kissing on the ears with a bit of tongue


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

So nasty when guys try to tongue your ear.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

komorikun said:


> So nasty when guys try to tongue your ear.


It's nasty when girls try that too. Some people like it though I guess.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

you ever had a female whisper in your ear with moist lips and little bit of tongue? if she does not get your attention with that, I don't know if she could..


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

Never kissed, but I'd imagine that just the lips kissing without tongue would appeal the most to me. I don't really have any idea though.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

on the neck, drives me ****ing crazy!


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Neck! :boogie


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

The one where you turn your head sideways and open your mouth as wide as possible, and then you go up against her mouth and attempt to shove as much of her face in your mouth as possible. Seems very romantic.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Different preferences for different moods. I wouldn't want to be frenched while I'm crying into a pillow after a tough day at work, but a forehead kiss would be most welcome then.

I imagine a regular chaste kiss would be nice for casual displays of affection, or maybe a prelude to more. I like the idea of several long and lingering chaste kisses. 

But I voted french kiss, even though I've never kissed or been kissed, because I imagine I'd love that. I think it would be a perfect way to feel really grounded with and connected to the other person.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Everywhere. If I had to choose......The neck.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Lips and neck.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

Cheek and lips.


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

I really like it when he puts his hands on your waist and pulls you close, like these:




























Or when he places his hand on your neck/cheek:




























:yes


----------

